# Really worn down teeth



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Has anyone had problems from this?

I was looking at Cyra's teeth today and the teeth between her canines and molors are almost to the gum - and all of my dogs have worn down the ones up front to where you can see the root.

I know it is from playing ball even though I buy the tennis balls special for dogs that don't have the glue that does the teeth but the balls pick up dirt and I am sure it is like sandpaper.

Well, there is nothing I can do about the existing wear, just wondering what others have done to prevent it and if it has ever resulted in problems - they don't seem to have any mouth pain - - at least they always have something in their mouths. They are constantly chewing on a nylabone if not carrying something around.

I learned my lesson about big beef knuckle bones with Toby though --- one of those cracked a molar several years ago.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

My dogs have pulled on the chain link kennel to the point that the canine teeth have wear marks on the inside edge. The solution was to put in a new kennel that doesn't allow too much gripping. I installed Priefert Kennels from Texas. VERY nice stuff, but costly!


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Nancy,
I went from tennis balls to the hollow kong balls, the kind you can put treats in because my 5 yr olds teeth are really worn down, not sure if it'll make a difference or not though,
AL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

NOT doing the tennis ball thing with Buko has made a difference. The retard is almost 5 and teeth are looking better than most dogs I have had at this age. The only exception would be Axel, my old GSD, who had genetic freak teeth till the end.

Something I would like to see considered more in breeding.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I use the Gappay rubber balls on a rope. Never knew that ball playing could wear down a dogs teeth.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Probably depends on how often the dog has something in it's mouth too, one of mine carries a ball all the time and his canines are worn halfway down


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

My GSD's are worn as well. I use balls with tennis ball covering, but I think the main thing was his jolly ball. It'd get dirty and he'd chomp on it over and over, and I think the dirt wore down the teeth like sandpaper. His top teeth are good but the bottom canines are flat.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Dan Long said:


> My GSD's are worn as well. I use balls with tennis ball covering, but I think the main thing was his jolly ball. It'd get dirty and he'd chomp on it over and over, and I think the dirt wore down the teeth like sandpaper. His top teeth are good but the bottom canines are flat.


Hang on folks I think this is a cover story!!! His dog's teeth are great, my arm can prove it. Dan's teeth are worn from chewing leather to make it softer for ******* footwear...sorry to call him out like that


----------

